
Sane Software Manifesto (Draft Version) - xkucf03
https://sane-software.globalcode.info/
======
xkucf03
If it is too long for you, some key points:

\- free software

\- support decentralized internet: „Users must not be pushed to register at a
proprietary social networks resp. at particular providers of such services.
Users without such account must not be disadvantaged – use open and
decentralized networks/protocols instead.“

\- do not mix software engineering with irrelevant political topics: „in order
to contribute, it must not be required: to sign any political, religious or
other proclamation or agree with it“

Rest of the Manifest is mostly related to quality and security issues.

